# Patch for Hikari wayland compositor.



## ahmadraniri (Jul 9, 2022)

Hello, There is a bug or issue on hikari wayland compositor which cause hikari to crash when opening gtk4 applications, e.g celluloid. There is a patch available on hikari matrix forum which fixed that issue. Will be great if it's applied on hikari package from repository. I hope this post will reach into hikari package's maintainer. Thanks.
Patch Link


----------



## ahmadraniri (Jul 10, 2022)

PR 265110


----------



## ahmadraniri (Jul 11, 2022)

It's SOLVED,  thanks to maintainer for the patch


----------

